# 1:29 Detail parts



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

As a scratch-builder, one thing I have always felt was lacking in the 1:29 market were AB components. In the past, when I did resin kits, I always found myself cobbling something together just to get me through the next kit. I guess there were passable, from 3 feet away, but I always felt like they were a weak point for me. In the past few months, I’ve got my feet wet in 3d modeling & printing. Now I finally feel like I can offer something I’m happy with.


See: http://www.shapeways.com/shops/burlrice


These are designed with the hobby caster in mind, so you can make an RTV mold and cast your own (if you’re so inclined), or you can use them as they come from the printer.


Right now, I’m only offering the whole set for sale. There are other models you can look at, but they are not for individual sale. The reason being: shapeways has a $5 minimum base charge, plus actual volume of the print. So its considerably cheaper to do the set.


I hope some of you find this of use,
Burl Rice


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 

Thanks for offering these. Yes, they fill a big void to the scratch builder. Most of the parts available from manufacturers are basic or simplified. Your 3D models look quite good. I'll be eager to see how these parts look from the printer (Shapeways). It appears your skills in Sketch-up are pretty advanced....nice work. 

Parts like these are very welcome in our 1/29 community......thanks again. 

Brian


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl, 
How about some bulk packages of brake wheels to replace the stock Aristo units that most people don't like?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 
Thanks for the information. I've been trying to work on detail parts for locomotives with Sketchup as well. Good to know that time invested in Sketchup could result in some decent 3D prints. 
Craig


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul: definitely an idea worth investigating. I have used USAT brake wheels in the past, and have been pretty happy with them - only one style available there though. Anyone have any drawings of some of the others they'd be willing to share?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say...how about a Sketchup Club or Group.?? 

are USA's brake wheels the same for all cars? 
.....hard for me to answer as most of my cars are in boxes packed away.. 

Waiting for a new train shed!! Coming soon to a layout near me! 

What is the problem with the brake wheels from A/C cars? 
If only a oversize issue, they could be redrawn to a more scale appropriate size and printed out. Like a reissued wheel with better shape... 

Dirk


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Craig, 

Would I guess your working on the likes of smaller early locos like - 
GP30 
GP7-9 

While I want to work on parts for current unmanufactured locos. ...mostly larger ones.. 

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 21 Dec 2013 12:10 PM 
Paul: definitely an idea worth investigating. I have used USAT brake wheels in the past, and have been pretty happy with them - only one style available there though. Anyone have any drawings of some of the others they'd be willing to share? 
Burl,

I just emailed Paul, about an hour ago asking him if he had any drawings of the brake wheels in question. The reason: I have the capability to draw these wheels in MasterCam and convert them to a file format that you could use for parts made by Shapeways. I assume STL format? Let me know.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 21 Dec 2013 12:10 PM 
Paul: definitely an idea worth investigating. I have used USAT brake wheels in the past, and have been pretty happy with them - only one style available there though. Anyone have any drawings of some of the others they'd be willing to share? 
The modern freight car list on yahoo might be a good place to look or ask? If someone could get a nice photo of a handbrake than it could be imported into Sketchup and drawn off the picture.. Or HO detail parts? 

Burl, I should add that I have some underframe drawings of the airbrake equipment on a BN snow dozer. Triple valve, AB res. and piston. If your interested I can send them to you. They might help?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 21 Dec 2013 12:32 PM 
Craig, 

Would I guess your working on the likes of smaller early locos like - 
GP30 
GP7-9 

While I want to work on parts for current unmanufactured locos. ...mostly larger ones.. 

Dirk 
Dirk,
Currently I'm drawing up a BN snow dozer on Sketchup from some sheet drawings. Locomotive detail parts are in the brain at the moment. I'm thinking about some of the detail parts that are offered in HO... I really need to get better with Sketchup but the only way is to keep drawing. Feels weird to be 'modeling' on the computer.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Some pictures of actual printed parts:








http://burlrice.com/_LS_PS2CD4427/AB_patterns.jpg

Very difficult to photograph!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary: I'm currently using Sketchup to export a .obj file. Shapeways supports a number of file types. See: https://www.shapeways.com/tutorials/supported-applications/?li=t_menu


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

First off.. 

Burl .. I would be interested in a AB set from you after the first of the year!! 

Craig. I would love to be able to sit down..load the software..and do drawings here for some of our needs also... 
But for the moment... 
...I'm not using my puter much..no time & much toooo cold.. 
...after the new year most of my time will be spent working on a building for trains .. 

Which will lead me to working again.. more puter time..a fresh puter also.. and help my hobbies in general move forward ... 

So I just need to be patient...!! Not so easy to do... 

Dirk


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 
Are those untouched from Shapeways? Those curves are nice and smooth! Do you notice any flash (is that the right word?) that needs to be cleaned up for a really good master?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 21 Dec 2013 02:22 PM 
Gary: I'm currently using Sketchup to export a .obj file. Shapeways supports a number of file types. See: https://www.shapeways.com/tutorials/supported-applications/?li=t_menu 
They show STL native in AutoCad 2010. But I have a DIRECT converter to STL from MasterCam which will be a "cleaner" conversion without going through autoCad. I'm going to contact Shapeways and ask about MasterCam. I also notice they can use STL through TrueSpace 7.6, which I have on my machine.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

They have been washed in warm soapy water, but other than that, are straight from the printer. 

I printed some parts in "frosted detail" which had a rough texture, and should have been sealed prior to mold making. The RTV had a hard time letting go. These are printed in "frosted ultra detail", so they are smoother. I will probably seal them anyway though.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

All kinds of brake wheels. http://www.trainweb.org/nwrp/brks/brks.htm


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Been experimenting with some brake wheel drawings: http://www.shapeways.com/model/1587495/ 








http://images1.sw-cdn.net/model/picture/674x501_1587495_1871037_1387920088.jpg


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.shapeways.com/model/1588760








http://images1.sw-cdn.net/model/picture/674x501_1588760_1874563_1388013611.jpg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 
Are you drawing these 1:1 and then scaling them down? Or are you drawing them in 1/29 to start with? Just curious as everything I've done in Sketchup I do 1:1, then if I need actual measurements instead of scale I can scale down. 
Looks like you've mastered Sketchup! 
Craig


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't say I've mastered Sketchup... I've just learned enough to do what I want to do. 

If I can find drawings, I import them into Sketchup scale them to actual (1:1) size, and work from that. However, I also try to keep in mind the end result will be 1:29, so some parts are exaggerated. Once I get a drawing close to complete, I make it a component, copy it, and scale down the copy. That way I can continue to revise the 1:1 component, and Sketchup will update the 1:29 copy as I go.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Burl, this is the way I am heading as there is sweet nothing for me to use. But it means for the future for others there will be the option to either make their own or to get a set. I have found that sometimes scaling a model from 1:1 to 1:24 leaves some items unprintable or too thin / fragile. So some parts are made with a minimum of 1mm in thickness to make it printable. At the moment I am still in R&D phase and some of my prints have worked quite close to my planned expectations. But once I'm happy they will be made avialable to modelers. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl, can you spray the parts black then take photos? That might show the detail better.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Got around to casting some in resin: 








http://burlrice.com/_LS_PS2CD4427/AB_patterns_resin.jpg


----------



## Mark L Horstead (Jan 2, 2008)

These are brilliant. Sylvan Scale Models used to make a 1/29 scale brake set with an Ajax wheel, which was a custom run plus leftovers, in resin. 

Ladders would be awfully nice as well - as I just saw on one of your other posts. 
This may get be back working on long-idle stuff again. A little more free time would help, too.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Burl, 
I've just ordered two sets of the Ajax brake wheels. 
Thanks for doing this, this will certainly debottleneck a project I have on hold. 
Thanks again. 
Cheers.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone who might be interested, I now have a ladder set for modern hi-cube boxcars available through shapeways: http://www.shapeways.com/model/1699...terialId=6


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I have added some 1:29 air hose assemblies to my shop: 

http://www.shapeways.com/model/1712...terialId=6


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl, 
im not sure what im looking at, on your shapeways pages.. 
Are the actual detail parts the four hose assemblies at the end of some sprues? 
if so, why does shapeways show the sprues and the whole big square box assembly? 
makes it difficult to tell what the actual part is.. 

are there any close-up shots of the parts? 
thanks, 
Scot


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I updated the links to reflect better renderings.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks!


----------

